# 53 farmall h



## ihtom (Jul 26, 2012)

It runs for about 3 seconds and shuts down. New points condenser plugs and cleaned the sediment bulb and filter at the carb. No luck at all


----------



## ihtom (Jul 26, 2012)

I must be in the wrong place


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Have you tried removing the main jet with the fuel turned on at the tank? Could be that the line is plugged or that something is plugging the jets in the carb. Removing the jet should let a stream of fuel out of the carb, so make sure you have something there to catch it. If you don't get any fuel, or if it runs for a few seconds and stops flowing, then you may have a blockage in the tank or line. You may end up having to take the carb bowl off to check it out. Has it sat for a long time? I've seen water/moisture get into a fuel system and it usually settles into the carburetor. Water won't pass through most jets because of its surface tension, so it gets sucked up against the jet and starves it for fuel.

Have you checked for spark after it shuts down? Could also be a bad coil, but that's less likely than the carburetor.


----------

